

Ask HN: How to get mentors for a remote startup? - mw67

I&#x27;m doing a tech startup where all the members of my team are working remote, we all work from home in various countries (and continents).
We would love to have 1 or 2 good mentors to guide us, help set priorities, etc.
How do you suggest we should proceed to find&#x2F;attract one?
======
JSeymourATL
True mentor relationships are organic things that grow over time. Be prepared
to slowly foster and nurture the relationship for years to come.

1) Start building a list of smart, interesting, leading figures you come
across in business, investing, & professional services. Eventually your list
could run 100+ people deep & even go global.

2) Reach out with 1-2 very specific questions for start-up advice. Then work
on staying close to the ones who are receptive and helpful. Ping them with
periodic progress updates. And 1-2 follow up questions.

3) Some mentors have subject matter expertise, while others are good as a
general sounding board. It's up to you to manage the relationship.

~~~
mw67
thanks for the advice, we'll start making this list and networking.

